# Eiszapfen erstellen?



## Gorgoroth (25. November 2010)

Hi!

Für ein winterliches Plakat suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit, diverse Eiszapfen zu erstellen. Was gibt es für Möglichkeiten? Gibt es vielleicht für PS eine Pinselspitze mit der ich einfach Eiszapfen per Pinsel ziehen kann?


----------



## Leola13 (25. November 2010)

Hai,

wenn es denn eine Pinselspitze sein muss ist deviantart immer eine gute Anlaufstelle, wie auch das entsprechende Forum hier bei tutorials.de.

Ansonsten ist mir gerade dieses glass_tomatoes tutorial in die Hände gefallen, welches sich sicherlich leicht abwandeln lässt auf Eiszapfen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Gorgoroth (25. November 2010)

Danke, bin fündig geworden! und das Tutorial! WOW! Das muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren!


----------

